# Blancpain or Jaeger LeCoultre?



## tedrxpn

Hi guys,

I've been looking around for a luxury watch to buy and I can't my mind up between a Blancpain or Jaeger LeCoultre. I shall not mention models since my question is more about the maker itself.

I've heard that Blancpain is prone to breakdowns and their after sales service isn't the best. However, by my understanding it is classed at a higher level than Jaeger and it is one of the very few watchmakers that hand builds the entire watch.

Jaeger on the other hand is known for having some of the best quality movements and hence a very reliable watch. I'm not sure if it is entirely or partially handmade. But should I go for this when I can get a Blancpain?

They both are gorgeous watches and they are within my budget. They both use in-house movements and both are automatic. Since this will be my first "luxury watch" purchase I'm looking for something with a classic, timeless design. Something to keep and maybe pass on someday. So what's your opinion on these makers?


----------



## GETS

I don't know who told you Blancpain were regarded more highly then JLC but you won't find many on here (or any watch forum I know) that will agree to that. Most people consider PP, VC, AP, ALS and Breguet as the top 5. After that most say JLC are pushing to get into that top tier rank. Don't get me wrong, Blancpain make a few nice watches but I would put them below JLC any day of the week.


----------



## tedrxpn

GETS said:


> I don't know who told you Blancpain were regarded more highly then JLC but you won't find many on here (or any watch forum I know) that will agree to that. Most people consider PP, VC, AP, ALS and Breguet as the top 5. After that most say JLC are pushing to get into that top tier rank. Don't get me wrong, Blancpain make a few nice watches but I would put them below JLC any day of the week.


Thanks for the input. I'm still new to this and I went by the charts and tables shown in:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/watch...n-into-high-end-mid-range-low-end-320062.html

In addition I also wanted to get opinions from guys like you who have real experience and knowledge in such time pieces.


----------



## iim7v7im7

Are there any particular Blancpain or JLC models in particular that have caught your eye? 

It is much easier to provide comments/advice on particular watches than between brands. Both BP and JLC are both "brands" of large luxury conglomerates (BP=Swatchgroup and JLC = Richemont). I personally have owned both BP and JLC watches and frankly don't see the brand distinctions in the same way as others do. BP makes some extremely nice watches as does JLC.


----------



## gagnello

JLC all day. No competition.


----------



## ag9

I'm considering these two watchmakers as well. From what I've read, Blancpain is certainly a very unique company. They number of watches they produce is much more limited. Currently their parent company is Swatch (similarly to Breguet). It does seem that JLC is a more common watch in terms of its distribution, whether or not this matters to you. As others have said, perhaps knowing which watches you're looking at may help. They both (especially JLC) produce a range of watches. For me it's the deep sea chronograph vs the fifty fathoms.


----------



## refugio

tedrxpn said:


> I've heard that Blancpain is prone to breakdowns and their after sales service isn't the best.


Then you need to listen to people who actually own the watches. I have 3 (just sold a 4th this week), and I think I'm familiar with most of them (though I can't find any love for L'Evolution) and my experience is quite the opposite. Damian Fiandaca (the US service manager) is great to deal with.


----------



## Bubblemunche

My personal preference is aligned with most of us here: JLC, being the 'watchmakers' watchmaker', definitely stands out when compared to Blancpain.


----------



## tedrxpn

> Are there any particular Blancpain or JLC models in particular that have caught your eye?
> 
> It is much easier to provide comments/advice on particular watches than between brands. Both BP and JLC are both "brands" of large luxury conglomerates (BP=Swatchgroup and JLC = Richemont). I personally have owned both BP and JLC watches and frankly don't see the brand distinctions in the same way as others do. BP makes some extremely nice watches as does JLC.


I've been looking at JLC's Ultra Thin collection or BP' s Villeret collection. I posted this question to know more about the reputation of these makers within the community. So I won't go much into detail about the watch itself.

It seems like most associate BP with only it's FF collection.


----------



## heuerolexomega

Makes more sense to compare watch vs watch than brand vs brand.


----------



## sheon

JLC's rep is that of a watchmaker's watch. It has supplied ebauches to all the high-end watchmakers, including PP, AP and VC. It also has a rep for selling high quality watches at affordable (NB. 'affordable' is relative) prices. JLC has been pushing the horological envelope with their hybris mechanica and duometre ranges. They're celebrating their 180th anniversary this year. Their iconic watches are the Reverso and the Memovox. 

BP, together with Breguet and Jaquet Droz, are positioned at the top of Swatch Group's brands. All three are headed by Marc Hayek and would presumably receive the lion's share of Swatch's considerable financial clout; I find it hard to believe their after-sales service is poor. BP has also been pushing the horological envelope with their take on the tourbillon, the karrusel, and their traditional Chinese calendar watch, which is a completely new complication. Their iconic watches are the Villeret moonphase (with the moon 'face') and the Fifty Fathoms.


----------



## mleok

I find the Blancpain Villeret collection reminds me too much of the Omega DeVille Prestige, and I do not find them to be particularly distinctive or aesthetically appealing. I prefer the look of the Jaeger-LeCoultre Ultrathin, and in particular, the Ultrathin Moon is simply exquisite.


----------



## iim7v7im7

Both watches are reliable and I would choose the one that you liked best. 

That being said, in general ultra-thin mechanical watches by any maker are somewhat less robust due to the thinning of plates, bridges, rotors etc. in the movement vs. a thicker/standard movement. Is this watch going to be a standard wearer or part of a larger rotation of watches? Are both pieces automatics or manual winds?

I also might add that Blancpain, like JLC supplies its movements to AP, Breguet and VC.


----------



## heuerolexomega

You can't go wrong. But personally what I like about Blancpain is their movements (F. Piguet), their esthetics are never on my top choices but that's me. Jaeger LeCoultre I like their movements and a couple of their watches designs. So in my book JLC wins by a nose.


----------



## PanzerOrange

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms is an an iconic diver watch. 

for everything else, JLC is better.


----------



## shnjb

Brand merits aside, I'm not a huge fan of wearing JLCs on my wrist based on aesthetics alone.


----------



## samanator

Actually some of the newer JLC models have had their share of issues. The Navy Seals MC had several owners write in to Watch Time about serious issue after it was reviewed in the previous month(various models). A few other models arrived at other publications with flaws. My experience with the Navy Seals diver when I was shopping for a top end diver had me completely lost trying to figure out the appeal. It was just so cheap looking and the rubber bracelet and clasp was junk. That said I would still buy a Reverso or a Memovox if I could find a model I liked priced right. JLC has a great history, but they have had a few stumbles recently. The new ultra thin mechanical looks pretty sweat and no one has the movement catalog that JLC has.

The Blancpain was also part of my high end diver quest. While it finished second to the ProPlof in my buying decision nothing was going to top the unique look of the ProPlof IMO. The BP is just beautiful and looked worth every penny. I passed the BP boutique several times a day during A trip to Singapore in January. I think I was in there about 20 times in a week. I found a few things to like in there, but also there are some that did little for me.

Neither have exceptional resale value based on history here and other places.


----------



## Watermark

refugio said:


> Then you need to listen to people who actually own the watches. I have 3 (just sold a 4th this week), and I think I'm familiar with most of them (though I can't find any love for L'Evolution) and my experience is quite the opposite. Damian Fiandaca (the US service manager) is great to deal with.


Good to know. I had heard on this board a few different places they weren't quick on turn around. 


shoen said:


> JLC's rep is that of a watchmaker's watch. It has supplied ebauches to all the high-end watchmakers, including PP, AP and VC. It also has a rep for selling high quality watches at affordable (NB. 'affordable' is relative) prices. JLC has been pushing the horological envelope with their hybris mechanica and duometre ranges. They're celebrating their 180th anniversary this year. Their iconic watches are the Reverso and the Memovox.
> 
> BP, together with Breguet and Jaquet Droz, are positioned at the top of Swatch Group's brands. All three are headed by Marc Hayek and would presumably receive the lion's share of Swatch's considerable financial clout; I find it hard to believe their after-sales service is poor. BP has also been pushing the horological envelope with their take on the tourbillon, the karrusel, and their traditional Chinese calendar watch, which is a completely new complication. Their iconic watches are the Villeret moonphase (with the moon 'face') and the Fifty Fathoms.


The Villeret Moonphases out today are just Beautiful pieces to me. Very nice.

Great descriptive and helpful post for the OP. 


samanator said:


> Actually some of the newer JLC models have had their share of issues. The Navy Seals MC had several owners write in to Watch Time about serious issue after it was reviewed in the previous month(various models). A few other models arrived at other publications with flaws. My experience with the Navy Seals diver when I was shopping for a top end diver had me completely lost trying to figure out the appeal. It was just so cheap looking and the rubber bracelet and clasp was junk. That said I would still buy a Reverso or a Memovox if I could find a model I liked priced right. JLC has a great history, but they have had a few stumbles recently. The new ultra thin mechanical looks pretty sweat and no one has the movement catalog that JLC has.
> 
> The Blancpain was also part of my high end diver quest. While it finished second to the ProPlof in my buying decision nothing was going to top the unique look of the ProPlof IMO. The BP is just beautiful and looked worth every penny. I passed the BP boutique several times a day during A trip to Singapore in January. I think I was in there about 20 times in a week. I found a few things to like in there, but also there are some that did little for me.
> 
> Neither have exceptional resale value based on history here and other places.


I've a friend that had issues with his Navy Seal as well. Returned 4 times for the same issue. He didn't want a new one because of its number in the series he wanted but hasn't been too happy with Jaeger.

I love Jaegers that being said because I have 3 I will add a Blancpain to my collection before another JLC. Well except the Reverso I want to buy my wife  that doesn't count thou. Those are hers.


----------



## ag9

samanator said:


> Actually some of the newer JLC models have had their share of issues. The Navy Seals MC had several owners write in to Watch Time about serious issue after it was reviewed in the previous month(various models). A few other models arrived at other publications with flaws. My experience with the Navy Seals diver when I was shopping for a top end diver had me completely lost trying to figure out the appeal. It was just so cheap looking and the rubber bracelet and clasp was junk.


Any currently known issues with the new Deep Sea Chronograph?


----------



## samanator

ag9 said:


> Any currently known issues with the new Deep Sea Chronograph?


I've not seen anything about it, or a real publication do a review yet. Have you held it? I would expect some applied markers and something a little more in the detailed of the dial and not so plain(don't read as understated) looking. The case (very BP FF like), bezel and crystal are beautiful, but the dial, hands and pushers do it under for me. I'd personally have a hard time justifying this watch, but I'm not a target customer for any chronograph watch (my personal kryptonite). I would spend the money on a nice complicated Reverso or a Memovox. Plus I would expect more than 100m WR rating for something called the Deap Sea? Now the Vintage version defiantly challenges my resistance more and fits the finish of the dial and hands better. I don't understand the fixed bezel though?


----------



## ag9

samanator said:


> I've not seen anything about it, or a real publication do a review yet. Have you held it? I would expect some applied markers and something a little more in the detailed of the dial and not so plain(don't read as understated) looking. The case (very BP FF like), bezel and crystal are beautiful, but the dial, hands and pushers do it under for me. I'd personally have a hard time justifying this watch, but I'm not a target customer for any chronograph watch (my personal kryptonite). I would spend the money on a nice complicated Reverso or a Memovox. Plus I would expect more than 100m WR rating for something called the Deap Sea? Now the Vintage version defiantly challenges my resistance more and fits the finish of the dial and hands better. I don't understand the fixed bezel though?


I have yet to hold one--awaiting a few ADs to get one in stock. I'll update everyone when I finally get to try it out. Didn't know the bezel was fixed, but that is somewhat disappointing...


----------



## shnjb

Chinese calendar models look amazing.


----------



## samanator

ag9 said:


> I have yet to hold one--awaiting a few ADs to get one in stock. I'll update everyone when I finally get to try it out. Didn't know the bezel was fixed, but that is somewhat disappointing...


Only fixed on the vintage model(two register aged look markers and bezel). Other version "tribute to"(three register with white) it is moveable.


----------



## tigerpac

Both brands make some amazing pieces. Blancpain is everybody's favorite brand to hate on for some reason... not sure if its the Swatch ownership or what, but many people don't give them much of a fair shake IMO.

I was between a BP (villeret complete calendar 40mm) and JLC (reverso 976) and I'm very happy to have chosen this guy.















(Probably going to the get the Reverso next though, FYI, so not knocking JLC at all)


----------



## aardvarkbark

refugio said:


> Damian Fiandaca (the US service manager) is great to deal with.


+1. Damien is Prestige brands service manager for Swatch Group in Secaucus NJ (where they do all of their US prestige brands service -- including Blancpain). I had sent the rg Villeret large date below in for complete maintenance service a year ago and it came back losing 10 seconds per day. Damien sent me a pre-paid shipping label, gave my watch priority attention when it was received and returned it gaining 2 seconds per day. He provides his direct dial phone # and email address and responds same day. I don't know if I could get that from JLC. I've never owned a JLC, but have been delighted with my two BPs and am considering a third.

In the box...

















In the rangefinder...


----------



## Watermark

The Villeret moon complete is an awesome piece. Nice choices gentlemen. I had the blue one above on this weekend. The blue wasn't for me so I passed. Still a great piece.


----------



## cosmokak

Yes. The blue dial version of this is breathtaking. JLC are nice no doubt, but the Villerets just have a certain je ne sais quoi about them which makes them extremely attractive to me; the moon 'face', the eccentric radial brushing, the fact that BP only produces about 30 watches a day compared to large run sizes of comparable shops, the story behind the brand (coming back from bankruptcy, never having made a single quartz piece). Obviously model to model is a better comparison but BP's just have a uniqueness about them while I find JLC's a bit plain and uninspiring.









Just my 0.02


----------



## ryanmanyes

This Hodinkee video with Jean-Claude Biver really killed the romance I had with Blancpain for me VIDEO: Talking Watches With Jean-Claude Biver - HODINKEE - Wristwatch News, Reviews, & Original Stories . They still made fabulous watches, but imo jlc as a brand has greater integrity.


----------



## maikeru

ryanmanyes said:


> This Hodinkee video with Jean-Claude Biver really killed the romance I had with Blancpain for me VIDEO: Talking Watches With Jean-Claude Biver - HODINKEE - Wristwatch News, Reviews, & Original Stories . They still made fabulous watches, but imo jlc as a brand has greater integrity.


In the interview Biver said that BP never used quartz movement. That is the argument used by my friends to justify their BP


----------



## tigerpac

Here we go with the BP hating again. I don't think Swatch is selling BP anytime soon, so you don't have to worry about buying the brand, buy the watches you like instead.

For the record, I've got a piece from both brands and they're both fantastic watches.


----------



## Kurai

i love both brands, but in my honest opinion JLC offer much more options and make some of the most astonishing movement in the market 
Id choose JLC over BP
just my 2c


----------



## amgbda

I don't think it really matters - as long as the watch you end up with makes you smile when you wear it. This one always brings a smile to my face, and it's by no means the most expensive one in my collection. Sometimes you can over analyze what it essentially a matter of personal preference.


----------



## bar2020

I recently sold a JLC and chose a Blanpain instead. I am still a fan of JLC, but I definitely prefer the Blancpain in this case. I normally don't compare brands, as I prefer to compare specific models. I think a lot of the negative opinions towards BP are not based on personal experience and formed on hearsay, while JLC is a bit of a WUS darling.

I don't see anything wrong with the Biver interview, he is a passionate guy with tons of experience in the watch industry. Who really cares about the video anyway, I am more concerned about the watches and their quality.


----------



## amgbda

Both companies produce great watches. This Blancpain was one of my first purchases and remains extremely accurate (2 years from last service). The JLC is also pretty accurate (2 years from last service) so in every day rotational use (around 1 day in 10) they have been problem free.


----------



## renovar

IMHO:
JLC>BP as a movement manufactuer. As legendary of a history both companies are in the industry, they are both conglomerate-owned now.
However when you are dealing with 2 elite brands it should come down to piece vs piece comparison.

If you are looking at dive watches I think most would argue that BP FF series is a legend.
If you are looking at dress watches with in-house calibers, JLC is probably the more renowned.
If you are looking at dress watches that are rectangular and flips over, well...


----------



## bar2020

amgbda said:


> View attachment 1845770
> View attachment 1845786
> 
> 
> Both companies produce great watches. This Blancpain was one of my first purchases and remains extremely accurate (2 years from last service). The JLC is also pretty accurate (2 years from last service) so in every day rotational use (around 1 day in 10) they have been problem free.


Great photos of two stunning pieces. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## seanwontreturn

JLC is a manufacture Richemont wants to tag as affordable high end to make revenue, despite of the fact that it is believed by a lot that JLC is more capable in the regard of movement engineering and making than holy trinity or other brands positioned at a higher end status who would have not been who they now are without JLC supplied movements or its helps in the other forms. This is where all loves come from - an understated superhero, making holorogical highlights from time to time, yet so reachable.

While Blancpain, a brand of absolutely no significence in the watchmaking history, has marketed itself as the oldest manufacture since reviving at the time of post quartz crisis, when it was worth next to zero at the transaction of ownership change and was enpowered with in-house manufacturing capability only thru vertical integration, aka Mighty Swatch "equiped" Blancpain with Federic Piquet, when Swatch had no other better brands to push to fine watchmaking. That was before Breguet becoming a Swatch brand of course.

When you compare those things of the two brands, it feels like JLC is a raw talent, making its hard earned money and does not shine as it should have only because it is not allowed to, while Blaincpain, a hopeless little devil, coming from muds or nowhere, takes absolutely no credit for the everything it gets overnight.

When real world buyers think of a watch purchase, they think aesthetic, quality, service and brand value (brand "rankings", more precisely). But when comparison is done here, none of those areas matter prominently. It is pretty weird that WISes are getting less objective (more emotions involved) in reviewing brands or specific watches than normal people.

JLC is always JLC as we know, wowing the world with one unbelieveable masterpiece after another, but Blancpain can be a bit different than the public perception, it has been producing stellar pieces that is only possible to half a dozen manufactures in the entire industry, with the devil gifted so called in house capability, in a more traditional way than most of those thought pure traditional do.

You wont get an informed easy answer to your question as well as many other brand A versus brand B questions. But you should know the specific areas where they excel respectivly, which i dont plan to go further on.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Il-Re

seanwontreturn said:


> JLC is a manufacture Richemont wants to tag as affordable high end to make revenue, despite of the fact that it is believed by a lot that JLC is more capable in the regard of movement engineering and making than holy trinity or other brands positioned at a higher end status who would have not been who they now are without JLC supplied movements or its helps in the other forms. This is where all loves come from - an understated superhero, making holorogical highlights from time to time, yet so reachable.
> 
> While Blancpain, a brand of absolutely no significence in the watchmaking history, has marketed itself as the oldest manufacture since reviving at the time of post quartz crisis, when it was worth next to zero at the transaction of ownership change and was enpowered with in-house manufacturing capability only thru vertical integration, aka Mighty Swatch "equiped" Blancpain with Federic Piquet, when Swatch had no other better brands to push to fine watchmaking. That was before Breguet becoming a Swatch brand of course.
> 
> When you compare those things of the two brands, it feels like JLC is a raw talent, making its hard earned money and does not shine as it should have only because it is not allowed to, while Blaincpain, a hopeless little devil, coming from muds or nowhere, takes absolutely no credit for the everything it gets overnight.
> 
> When real world buyers think of a watch purchase, they think aesthetic, quality, service and brand value (brand "rankings", more precisely). But when comparison is done here, none of those areas matter prominently. It is pretty weird that WISes are getting less objective (more emotions involved) in reviewing brands or specific watches than normal people.
> 
> JLC is always JLC as we know, wowing the world with one unbelieveable masterpiece after another, but Blancpain can be a bit different than the public perception, it has been producing stellar pieces that is only possible to half a dozen manufactures in the entire industry, with the devil gifted so called in house capability, in a more traditional way than most of those thought pure traditional do.
> 
> You wont get an informed easy answer to your question as well as many other brand A versus brand B questions. But you should know the specific areas where they excel respectivly, which i dont plan to go further on.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Have to agree,

In my opinion Blancpain is higher end throughout the entry line in terms of finishing anyway. The entry level JLC movements are not that well finished, nice at the pricepoint but definitely nowhere near the level of Patek and co. My mine gripe with JLC's movement finishing is the lack of anglage on the bridge etc, which I find is a big issue. Anglage really adds that high end touch and this is something Blancpain and Girard Perregaux do. What is disappointing is that the master control ultra thin handwound has anglage, as does the reverso grand gmt. It seems finishing has gone down in recent times and the notion that Richemont is using JLC as the entry level high end brand to me seems accurate. This is a shame since the history is of JLC is substantial. I do also find the designs of JLC watches to be both diverse and more interesting that Blancpains, but I have to concede that until you get to +$30,000, Blancpain make the better watches in terms of finishing (I cannot comment on Blancpains reliability).


----------



## mleok

Il-Re said:


> Have to agree,
> 
> In my opinion Blancpain is higher end throughout the entry line in terms of finishing anyway. The entry level JLC movements are not that well finished, nice at the pricepoint but definitely nowhere near the level of Patek and co. My mine gripe with JLC's movement finishing is the lack of anglage on the bridge etc, which I find is a big issue. Anglage really adds that high end touch and this is something Blancpain and Girard Perregaux do. What is disappointing is that the master control ultra thin handwound has anglage, as does the reverso grand gmt. It seems finishing has gone down in recent times and the notion that Richemont is using JLC as the entry level high end brand to me seems accurate. This is a shame since the history is of JLC is substantial. I do also find the designs of JLC watches to be both diverse and more interesting that Blancpains, but I have to concede that until you get to +$30,000, Blancpain make the better watches in terms of finishing (I cannot comment on Blancpains reliability).


This has always been how JLC conducted their business. They have always provided value with high-quality movements, often with interesting complications, but at the expense of the more refined decorative finishing of their cases and movements. While they supplied ebauches to the Holy Trinity, the final movement finishing was done by the individual brands.


----------



## seanwontreturn

Il-Re;9520922[ said:


> The entry level JLC movements are not that well finished


And the higher end ones? Dont make me turn you back the MUT perpetual.


----------



## Il-Re

seanwontreturn said:


> And the higher end ones? Dont make me turn you back the MUT perpetual.


Not sure if you are being sarcastic here? I personally find the higher end JLC models to be finished well but not up to the levels of comparative trinity watches. However when you get to their serious haute horlogerie models such as the gyrotourbillon or ultra thin minute repeater flying tourbillon, they are very well done. My main point was that at the entry point level I find Blancpain to be better finished. I do think that the fact the MUT perpetual is finished to the same level as the master control is not acceptable.


----------



## mleok

Il-Re said:


> Not sure if you are being sarcastic here? I personally find the higher end JLC models to be finished well but not up to the levels of comparative trinity watches. However when you get to their serious haute horlogerie models such as the gyrotourbillon or ultra thin minute repeater flying tourbillon, they are very well done. My main point was that at the entry point level I find Blancpain to be better finished. I do think that the fact the MUT perpetual is finished to the same level as the master control is not acceptable.


But that's why it's only $20K for the Master Perpetual in stainless steel.


----------

